# himalayan salt lamps ok?



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

so i recently got a himalayan salt lamp, not to purify the air or anything, i have humdifiers for that, but i'm wondering if anyone knows if they'd be harmful or not?
i've had it in here a few days and it seems to not have had any effect on my tiel, but it just occurred to me now if it would in the long run or not?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The lamps don't actually do anything except maybe make it smell like the ocean. They look pretty, but the health claims are pure hype and the lamps don't actually emit ions. http://www.snopes.com/salt-lamps-cure-everything/ It's just ordinary rock salt from a huge conventional salt mine in Pakistan that isn't actually in the Himalayas. 

Cockatiels live in the interior of Australia not the coast, so the tang of salt in the air isn't part of their natural habitat. There's plenty of salt in the soil but not so much in the air. I wouldn't particularly expect it to be a problem, since there are lots of birds who do live on the coast without any problems. But there's room for doubt since cockatiels aren't evolved for coastal life. So it might be wise to not use it constantly, and let your birds breathe fresh air most of the time.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I was almost thinking of buying one too, a very small one,so it shouldn't be that bad. I live near the beach by the way.


----------



## bilalhussainarain121 (9 mo ago)

galactickiwi said:


> so i recently got a himalayan salt lamp, not to purify the air or anything, i have humdifiers for that, but i'm wondering if anyone knows if they'd be harmful or not?
> i've had it in here a few days and it seems to not have had any effect on my tiel, but it just occurred to me now if it would in the long run or not?


they are not harmfull even they are very good for health as well it decorate room as well if you want to know more than visit khursheed salt


----------



## Squawk (Nov 8, 2019)

While they can be deadly for cats and dogs (if the critters directly interact with them - they can overdose on salt by licking them) it is generally assumed that they present minimal risk to birds because they are unlikely to perch on the lamps and/or lick them. My advice would just be to supervise your feathered friend, and otherwise enjoy your lamp


----------

